# Funky xorg-server versions



## schweikh (Aug 5, 2022)

When I run `pkg version -v -l \<` I see



> xorg-server-1.20.14,1              <   needs updating (index has 21.1.4,1)



which looks like the major/minor version got swapped from 1.20 to 21.1. Reason to be concerned? Anyone else seeing this? For now I decided to wait for the next xorg-server update...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2022)

The versioning scheme changed upstream. So this is entirely correct.


----------

